# Sprint Blue B7 RS4 Detail...



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Title was a mouthful, just how I like it...

Anyway, little family favour this one and I got to spend a day and a bit with the car, detailing and a nice drive. It's a simply epic car, really just does everything so well, except pass a petrol station.

I'll let the pics do all the talking, the black rough 50/50 is on the roof, paintwork was very rough and wheels were to be refurbed after the detail, who the **** paints over brake dust!!! So so many times i've come across this!

Finished with Bouncer's Capture the Rapture, a wax that doesn't receive nearly enough credit. Was wiped down with C2V3 after the picture were taken, another stunning product punching above it's paygrade!

On arrival...









































































During...
































































And some afters...



























































































Thanks for looking chaps. Pictures are pretty pants!


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Gorgeous!

In estate form, my dream car!


----------



## MarkH Renualt (Jun 9, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car, nice work mate


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

Top two after pictures are unreal man! Well done


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

I have had the pleasure of a passenger ride in one of these in 'sport' mode....... And they flipping fly!!!!!! 

Awesome finish shots..... Hope they are going to keep it that clean now??


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gorgeous car mate top work


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful turnaround. I have the same style wheels on my a6. Nightmare to keep clean. Look great once clean though.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely RS4 in the best colour. Pictures look fine mate!


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

love these cars. certainly scrubbed up nice


----------



## Slinepete (Feb 16, 2013)

That is nice


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice work Blondey.. 

See if you can find out if the wheels were refurbished at Edinburgh Audi? 

They have a smart repairer type set up for wheels at Edinburgh Audi, they don't even prep or paint the rear of the wheels.. so you end up with a ton of brake dust on the inside of the wheels as they just tape up the tyre and paint the front allowing the overspray to leave large matt sections on the rear of the wheels.
Seen this on 3 different Audi's all refurbed by Edinburgh Audi 2 of which the paint was peeling after 6 or so months.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on that great ride mate !


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Best audi since the swb quattro, and in the best colour too. Not keen on the black roof though. These sound awesome with a system on them. Great work, that was filthy.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Such a machine! Good work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing mate! Fantastic effort, well done!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful car :argie: Great work :thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Fantastic work, but I'd get that tyre changed that's a hell of a chunk out of it. Looks dangerous.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow absolutely stunning.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Stunning !!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Great work Gally. Lovely cars although not the running costs


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

What a machine !


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> Nice work Blondey..
> 
> See if you can find out if the wheels were refurbished at Edinburgh Audi?
> 
> ...


Indeed I think it was mate, good shout!!!

I'll be in touch soon for a meet up! Kinda hectic with the little one the past 2-3 weeks!



jamie crookston said:


> Great work Gally. Lovely cars although not the running costs


Same goes for you boi! I'll be down to see that car!

Thanks for the comments guys!  It's currently for sale under 18k would buy it imo.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)




----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking job on an epic car:argie:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning colour, really needed some TLC.

Nice work finally looks like it should.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again for the kind comments chaps.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks and sounds amazing


----------



## The Hulk (Jun 2, 2013)

Stunning car and nice work.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I love the look of these and that one imo is in the best colour great job


----------



## Spaceman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Good job bud.. See it's up for sale now too?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I meant to put in the title pre-sale detail. Silly me. 

It's a very cheap way into an RS4.


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

gorgeous car and great after shots!

Did you use the C2v3 over the wax? I assume this worked ok?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gally said:


> Indeed I think it was mate, good shout!!!
> 
> I'll be in touch soon for a meet up! Kinda hectic with the little one the past 2-3 weeks!
> 
> ...


I have yet another Audi in just now, again wheels refurbed faces only, overspray and lacquer peel... This time it's Stirling Audi.. so it would appear to be a common trait here!


----------



## Spaceman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm I'm needing mine done on my rs4 but don't now who o trust round my way. P.S it is a cheap way in to one of these.


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Really like blue Audi's.

Great work on turning it around.


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Ben1413 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> In estate form, my dream car!


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

hephillips said:


> gorgeous car and great after shots!
> 
> Did you use the C2v3 over the wax? I assume this worked ok?


Yeah works perfect chap. I sold my Trophy and it was still beading and sheeting like day 1 after 3 months on Tripple. I've been really impressed by it.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice :thumb:


----------

